# Thanos vs Goku(s)



## ThomasTheCat (May 3, 2018)

Thanos will be taking on mutiple versions of Goku with and without Stones. If you feel Thanos needs Stones to win, list which ones he needs as a minimun in order to beat that specific Goku. *Speed is equalized.*

Pre-Saiyan Saga Goku

Saiyan Saga Goku

Ginyu Arc Goku

Post-Ginyu Arc Frieza Saga Goku [Can not go SSJ]

Frieza Saga SSJ Goku

Cell Saga Goku [Pre-Hyperbolic Time Chamber]

Cell Saga Goku [Post-Hyperbolic Time Chamber]

Buu Saga Goku [Limited to SSJ2]

Buu Saga Goku SSJ3

Early DBS Godku

Universe 6 vs. 7 Bluepersaiyan Goku

Universe 6 vs. 7 Bluepersaiyan Goku w/ Kaioken

ToP Goku [Can enter any mode bar UI]

ToP UI Omen Goku

ToP Mastered UI Goku


Have a blast


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 3, 2018)

It's a headache when everyone finds out about Thanos, LT, Big head then all the vs dbz threads pop up.

Goku has no answer for telepathic harassment 

Nor could he break sheilds till s
Comic Thanos stomps with time power and space


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

Comic Thanos can rag doll any version of Goku.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Steven (May 3, 2018)

Oh boy


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 3, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> It's a headache when everyone finds out about Thanos, LT, Big head then all the vs dbz threads pop up.
> 
> Goku has no answer for telepathic harassment
> 
> ...


But what about base Thanos? Or Thanos with only the power/strength Stone?


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Comic Thanos can rag doll any version of Goku.


With or without Stones? If with Stones, which ones?


Acnologia said:


> Oh boy



Indeed


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> With or without Stones? If with Stones, which ones?


With the Stones? All of them. Easily.

The Gauntlet beat the fuck outta the Abstracts and trapped them, overpowered the multiverse destroying Ultimate Nullifier and apparently has power comparable to the Beyonders according to Reed

With the Gauntlet, Thanos murders every DBS character with a fingersnap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## John Wayne (May 3, 2018)

Guys I think he means movie Thanos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Guys I think he means movie Thanos.


I hope so because 616 Thanos would be a murderstomp, with or without the Gauntlet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 3, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Thanos will be taking on mutiple versions of Goku with and without Stones. If you feel Thanos needs Stones to win, list which ones he needs as a minimun in order to beat that specific Goku. *Speed is equalized.*
> 
> Pre-Saiyan Saga Goku
> 
> ...


Comic book infinity gauntlet thanos  stomps the Db verse


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 3, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Guys I think he means movie Thanos.


Already made a thread about it and movie version of thanos stops somewhere in namek

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

UI Goku beats the shit out of Thanos without the gauntlet.

Thanos with gauntlet has too much hax for Goku to handle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> UI Goku beats the shit out of Thanos without the gauntlet.
> 
> Thanos with gauntlet has too much hax for Goku to handle


I’m just going to guess you mean MCU Thanos and not 616 Thanos

And even then, Claudio more or less sums up where MCU Thanos stops at

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I’m just going to guess you mean MCU Thanos and not 616 Thanos
> 
> And even then, Claudio more or less sums up where MCU Thanos stops at


Mastered UI Goku beats 616 Thanos without gauntlet with high difficulty

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Mastered UI Goku beats 616 Thanos without gauntlet with high difficulty


616 Thanos turns Goku’s brain into jello

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> With or without Stones? If with Stones, which ones?



Without the stones, theh cant override his durability, his damage soak and hax and he can shut their  rains down easy peasy or just transmutate the chi in their body into lethal radiation or both



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Mastered UI Goku beats 616 Thanos without gauntlet with high difficulty



This is a grossly misinformed opinion

Also we literally did this thread a month ago, there was much whining and baying from the Dragon Ball Jihadis also some jack ass strawmanning about moral piety and alt rights infesting the obd

Thanos still won

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> 616 Thanos turns Goku’s brain into jello


Good thing Goku doesn’t need his brain to fight while in UI

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Good thing Goku doesn’t need his brain to fight while in UI


...

His brain is what keeps him alive

Do you understand basic biology?

Sorry if I’m being rude and condescending but I have to know

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> ...
> 
> His brain is what keeps him alive
> 
> ...


Can Thanos’ TP physically destroy the brain? If not then Goku keeps moving with UI


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Can Thanos’ TP physically destroy the brain? If not then Goku keeps moving with UI


Yes it can. Casually at that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Good thing Goku doesn’t need his brain to fight while in UI



 Yes, he does because thought is not the only aspect that takes place in brain. Subconscious actions like living still require a brain. Ultra Instinct just allows Goku to fight with his subconscious without the need to think of his actions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John Wayne (May 3, 2018)

The mad Titan turns the Saiyan into a real carrot.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yes it can. Casually at that.


In UI his body is the one that makes the commands, not his brain or his nervous system.
 It’s like fighting against a golemn. 

Mental attacks won’t do jack shit to GOku.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Ningen 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> In UI his body is the one that makes the commands, not his brain or his nervous system.
> It’s like fighting against a golemn.
> 
> Mental attacks won’t do jack shit to GOku.


You can't survive without a brain. The brain stores oxygen and when the brain stops circulating blood and oxygen, you die. Basic biology dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

Unless Creyzi meant it in a metaphorical way that Goku is mentally retarded as of Dragon Ball Super, I can definitely agree with that.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> You can't survive without a brain. The brain stores oxygen and when the brain stops circulating blood and oxygen, you die. Basic biology dude


You do understand that mastering UI requires a lot of willpower and mindfuckery resist ryt?
Show me a scan of Thanos mindfucking somebody on a level who has mastered self-egoism or I declare Goku just ignores any TP attacks against him.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

I mean, does that even matter, we've had many cases of non-organic objects such as robots, incorporeal beings like spirits and even metaphysical beings like abstracts get affected by telepathic manipulation quite a lot in Marvel. Thanos need not to worry if the target is conscious or even has a brain for that matter, targeting the subconscious from which Ultra Instinct operates on is more than enough. I am 110% Goku lacks the resistance either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> I mean, does that even matter, we've had many cases of non-organic objects such as robots, incorporeal beings like spirits and even *metaphysical beings like abstracts* get affected by telepathic manipulation quite a lot in Marvel. Thanos need not to worry if the target is conscious or even has a brain for that matter, targeting the subconscious from which Ultra Instinct operates on is more than enough. I am 110% Goku lacks the resistance either.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

I'm never gonna forget that astral tentacle rape scene.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> I mean, does that even matter, we've had many cases of non-organic objects such as robots, incorporeal beings like spirits and even metaphysical beings like abstracts get affected by telepathic manipulation quite a lot in Marvel. Thanos need not to worry if the target is conscious or even has a brain for that matter, targeting the subconscious from which Ultra Instinct operates on is more than enough.


Mastering UI indicates a high degree of willpower and mental strength. Specifically resistance to any mental desires.
Thanos and most Marvel character TP get resisted by willpower a lot of times;
1.) Hulk resisting Moondragon and Xavier’s TP (which is a lot stronger than Thanos’ tp, and Hulk’s mental str prolly similar to UI Goku/or weaker)
2.) Black panther resists Emma’s TP

most examples have weaker Willpower conpared to UI Goku since they never mastered self-egoism


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

I know a lot abt Marvel, and I know for a fact That’s the one with Moondragon helping him. So it shouldn’t count


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 3, 2018)

Alright let’s end this shit before it goes for three pages or more 
Goku lacks any resistance to 616 thanos mindfuckery despite having the required firepower to fuck with the mad titan 
Thanos shuts the monkeys mind down and goes home

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Alright let’s end this shit before it goes for three pages or more
> Goku lacks any resistance to 616 thanos mindfuckery despite having the required firepower to fuck with the mad titan
> Thanos shuts the monkeys mind down and goes home


Marvel TP gets resisted by characters with weaker willpower thab Goku. Even TP more powerful than Thanos.

Thanos’ tp isn’t even that powerful. He does have good tp resistance, but Thanos’ tp offense sucks a lot


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Mastering UI indicates a high degree of willpower and mental strength. Specifically resistance to any mental desires.
> Thanos and most Marvel character TP get resisted by willpower a lot of times;
> 1.) Hulk resisting Moondragon and Xavier’s TP (which is a lot stronger than Thanos’ tp, and Hulk’s mental str prolly similar to UI Goku/or weaker)
> 2.) Black panther resists Emma’s TP
> ...



 You're abusing false equivalence here. Those characters actually have feats, Goku just has hype from a fancy sounding technique that provides no actual feats of that sort beyond simply not needing to be conscious. Goku can still be targeted subconsciously anyway and given the lack of actual feats of resisting mental attacks of that nature, he's gonna turn into a carrot mentally.

 ... Which isn't really much of a step down given he's mentally retarded in Super anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adamant soul (May 3, 2018)

The only mindfuck resistance feat in Dragon Ball is Vegeta resisting Babadi's control and Babadi hasn't got shit on any Marvel telepath worth a damn. 

Thanos mindfucks Goku into beating himself up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> You're abusing false equivalence here. Those characters actually have feats, Goku just has hype from a fancy sounding technique that provides no actual feats of that sort beyond simply not needing to be conscious. Goku can still be targeted subconsciously anyway and given the lack of actual feats of resisting mental attacks of that nature, he's gonna turn into a carrot mentally.
> 
> ... Which isn't really much of a step down given he's mentally retarded in Super anyway.


If this was Moondragon or Xavier, then they may be able to pull it off. But Thanos’ offensive TP isn’t that good.

Oh, and the Galactus mind rape posted...Thanos failed, even with the help of Moondragon. I don’t even know why it’s considered a feat when it makes Thanos’ TP attacks look weak.

And it’s not false equivalnecy, it’s common sense. Mastering UI = great willpower


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> You're abusing false equivalence here. Those characters actually have feats, Goku just has hype from a fancy sounding technique that provides no actual feats of that sort beyond simply not needing to be conscious. Goku can still be targeted subconsciously anyway and given the lack of actual feats of resisting mental attacks of that nature, he's gonna turn into a carrot mentally.
> 
> ... Which isn't really much of a step down given he's mentally retarded in Super anyway.
> Thanks to toei shit writing


Fix and fuck Toei

Reactions: Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 3, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Fix and fuck Toei



 I personally think Dragon Ball Super is horribly overrated, too, since while 10% of it is pretty amazing, it's bogged down with the rest of the 90% being fucking god awful to the point I would rather rewatch fucking Zero no Tsukaima than experience that shitfest.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 3, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> I personally think Dragon Ball Super is horribly overrated, too, since while 10% of it is pretty amazing, it's bogged down with the rest of the 90% being fucking god awful to the point I would rather rewatch fucking Zero no Tsukaima than experience that shitfest.


I blame that on toei being incompetent as fuck when it’s comes to writing and it being rushed outta the gate which gaves us disgusting animation to a series like DB 
Personally as fang summed it up it’s modern day Gt which has some Great Highs also have some embarrassing fucking lows 
Anyway let’s not turn get off topic about  super flaws

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Most of Thanos (without IG) good offensive TP showings are against weak opponents. Simple minds like Hulk,pip, prisoners and Drax, easily misledand mindfucked.

Goku has TP resistance feats scaling from Vegeta’s babidi resist, Gohan and Krillin fighting on a mental plane, Telekinesis and Ultra Instinct resisting the most basic of urges (there’s prolly even more)
All of those tp resistance Goku demonstrated should be enough to resist Thanos’ telepathic attacks (which doesn’t require that high f a tp resist to overcome)

Thanos good TP feats come from his defensive tp showings, like him overcoming moondragon, etc.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> In UI his body is the one that makes the commands, not his brain or his nervous system.





Wow.
Just wow.

How can you think that the body can move without the nervous system? It is just as needed as the musculo-skeletal system. This was hopefully taught to you in the 4th grade or earlier.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2018)

Outpowering Thanos?_ maybe_

Outsmarting?

*NOPE *

EDIT: This is entirely assuming that this is Comic Thanos. Haven't seen Infinity War yet

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Wow.
> Just wow.
> 
> How can you think that the body can move without the nervous system? It is just as needed as the musculo-skeletal system. This was hopefully taught to you in the 4th grade or earlier.


Yeah. This has been scratched already. See further arguments and you’ll know why Goku can resist Thanos’ telepathic attacks (without IG of course)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Yeah. This has been scratched already. See further arguments and you’ll know why Goku can resist Thanos’ telepathic attacks (without IG of course)



I know but this had me dying when I read it.

If Thanos can just break Goku's brain entirely, then Goku is either dead or paralyzed. It matters not if he acts entirely subconsciously if his entire brain is broken

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Outpowering Thanos?_ maybe_
> 
> Outsmarting?
> 
> ...


There’s a difference between having high wilpower and having high intelligence.
Besides, Goku is pretty smart in a radical way. Particularly in terms if fighting.
He’s prolly as creative as Thanos when it comes to fighting


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Most of Thanos (without IG) good offensive TP showings are against weak opponents. Simple minds like Hulk,pip, prisoners and Drax, easily misledand mindfucked.
> 
> Goku has TP resistance feats scaling from Vegeta’s babidi resist, Gohan and Krillin fighting on a mental plane, Telekinesis and Ultra Instinct resisting the most basic of urges (there’s prolly even more)
> All of those tp resistance Goku demonstrated should be enough to resist Thanos’ telepathic attacks (which doesn’t require that high f a tp resist to overcome)
> ...


Moon dragon is galactic+ in regards to psy anything


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> There’s a difference between having high wilpower and having high intelligence.
> Besides, *Goku is pretty smart in a radical way. Particularly in terms if fighting.*
> He’s prolly as creative as Thanos when it comes to fighting



And that's all he's got. He doesn't even know what a kiss is. Battle smart is all that Goku has to bring to the table aside from his firepower. Willpower isn't even a tossup. Hell, Vegeta has shown more willpower than Goku.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And that's all he's got. He doesn't even know what a kiss is. Battle smart is all that Goku has to bring to the table aside from his firepower. Willpower isn't even a tossup. Hell, Vegeta has shown more willpower than Goku.


We can scale his willpower from a lot of feats in dragonball.
I admit Goku’s TP resist isn’t that powerful compared to Marvel high ends. but so are Thanos’ tp attacks.

The problem here is that most are bloating Thanos’ telepathic attack feats like; 
- using false equivalency that Thanos defensive TP is equivalent to his offensive TP
- Thanos high powered TP feats with infinity stones ( i will admit that Goku cannot beat Thanos with the stone/s)
- Thanos high powered tp feats with prep time (taking too long to work), and declaring the mindfuck instantly works (example; Thanos using TP on Anti-Man)
- Thanos TP feats requiring somebody else with high tp feat to help him (example: Moondragon)

Goku’s “not so good tp resistance feats” should be enough to lolnope Thanos’ “not so good” mindfuck abilities


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> And that's all he's got. He doesn't even know what a kiss is. Battle smart is all that Goku has to bring to the table aside from his firepower. Willpower isn't even a tossup. Hell, Vegeta has shown more willpower than Goku.


Goku is dumber than bricks but he is smart enough offer a senzu bean and ask Thanos to get to his most powerful form

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2018)

Goku has shown no feats of telepathic resistance 

None whatsoever 

What are you getting at

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> None whatsoever


He has little telepathic resistance with scaling, and has demonstrated good telepathic abilities.

Has Thanos (without ig or help) ever mindfucked somebody with telepathic abilities?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 3, 2018)

Telepathic abilities >/< Telepathic Resistance 

Again 

What are you getting at

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Telepathic abilities >/< Telepathic Resistance
> 
> Again
> 
> What are you getting at


I’m talking about the part where Gohan and Krillin fight on a mental plane

One of the biggest most incorrect misconceptions in vsdebates history (watever forum they may be) is that dragonball characters have no telepathic resistance. They have, but it’s not that much high end.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

.


creyzi4zb12 said:


> Can Thanos’ TP physically destroy the brain? If not then Goku keeps moving with UI



He can also turn his brain into a smoked ham while destroying it with his mind

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Marvel TP gets resisted by characters with weaker willpower thab Goku. Even TP more powerful than Thanos.
> 
> Thanos’ tp isn’t even that powerful. He does have good tp resistance, but Thanos’ tp offense sucks a lot



> telepathy on Thanos level resisted by guys like Dr Doom and Galactus

>crey claiming those characters are mentslly weaker than Goku

So, are you lying or ignorant?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> If this was Moondragon or Xavier, then they may be able to pull it off. But Thanos’ offensive TP isn’t that good.
> r



...so we are clear here, you are alleging that Charles Xavier and Moondragon may not be able to mentally take down Goku....this is what your language is suggesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> > telepathy on Thanoa level resisted by guys like Dr Doom and Galactus
> 
> >crey claiming those characters are mentslly weaker than Goku
> 
> So, are you lying or ignorant?


Those Thanos feats do not count since they include help, thibgnahigs or prep (with Moondragon, anti-man)


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ...so we are clear here, you are alleging that Charles Xavier and Moondragon may not be able to mentally take down Goku....this is what your language is suggesting.


 They could take him down depending on how UI is interpreted. 
But just to be safe, I’d say Goku will not be able to resist their mindfuckery


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> What


You don’t know about that feat? Consider yourself informed then.
Look it up
Google is your friend


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 3, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Those Thanos feats do not count since they include help, thibgnahigs or prep (with Moondragon, anti-man)



No, that's not how it works, especially the Galactus feat where Moon Dragon was little more than a distraction.



creyzi4zb12 said:


> They could take him down depending on how UI is interpreted.
> But just to be safe, I’d say Goku will not be able to resist their mindfuckery




no, there's no interpretation of UI that helps there. By feats no one in the DBU has the capacity to resist that level of telepathic might or skill/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (May 3, 2018)

Assuming MCU...



ThomasTheCat said:


> Saiyan Saga Goku


Thanos stops here without all 6 stones

Thors star feat isnt star level...So Thanos doesnt scale to star level from that and can be as low as freaking continental...

Saiyan Goku is Planetary

Hed slap him with his dick

Only issue being hax, but goku has overwhelmingly greater firepower


ThomasTheCat said:


> Ginyu Arc Goku
> 
> Post-Ginyu Arc Frieza Saga Goku [Can not go SSJ]
> 
> ...


Thanos needs all 6 stones to take any of these names


ThomasTheCat said:


> Early DBS Godku


Even with all 6 Thanos may not win

Idk what finger snapping half of all sentient life in a universe calcs to, but it seems far less than universal potency to me, as basically all he did was wipe fodder

Goku himself is a Universal+ being physically at this point

No clue how the MCU IG would affect him

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 3, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> No, that's not how it works, especially the Galactus feat where Moon Dragon was little more than a distraction.


- While Thanos did say Moondragon was a distraction, he said it was to his plans. Not for the mental battle. It also would not make sense that Moondragon was a diversion
- Thanos failed big time, so it’s not considered a worthy feat
- Thanos led Galactus to a trap mental plane (indicating prep time)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> -
> - Thanos failed big time, so it’s not considered a worthy feat



By who? You? Your stance in this thread is as worthless and misinformed as your view of what is and isn't considered a feat is worthless.

To even breach big G's defenses at all even with the help you falsely claim he was dependent on...puts him at able to shut down nearly every character in the DBU with telepathy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> By who? You? Your stance in this thread is as worthless and misinformed as your view of what is and isn't considered a feat is worthless.
> 
> To even breach big G's defenses at all even with the help you falsely claim he was dependent on...puts him at able to shut down nearly every character in the DBU with telepathy.


Thanos was not trying to mindfuck Galactus, he was trying to probe into his mind and look for stuff. And failed. Goku has shown capable of mind probing as well.

1.) Thanos says Moondragon's role was diversionary: but he did not specify if it was for the Galactus parley.
shrouded in BM Naruto's cloak 
Thanos says Moondragon's role was diversionary for his "SCHEME", not for the Galactus parley.

2.) It definitely was not a diversion in regards to the parley they had with Galactus since: Galactus knew he was communicating to Thanos. Logically it doesn’t even make sense. Why would Thanos need her as a diversion in the parley when Galaxtus already knows that Thanos was involved?

3.) Moondragon's role in the parley also was definitelty positively truly madly deeply () not a diversion since it was stated that Thanos needed Moondragon's services to parley with Galactus telepathically. Not as a scapegoat. shrouded in BM Naruto's cloak 

4.) Thanos tried to probe Galactus' plans. It did not work.

5.) Thanos invited Galactus on a pre-areanged mental plane (not a neutral plane). Logically created by Moondragon or Thanos (either way it is considered prep feat that needs an invite to work), which Thanos used to bypass Galactus' defenses.

6.) Goku probed Krillin’s mind with ease. And he succeeded. This granting the fact that Krillin has feats of mental resistance as well (in his psychic battle with Gohan). Now while, Krillin is so far below in Galactus’ level, the fact that Goku succeeds while Thanos doesn’t puts their feats closer

7.) A botched failed tp attack is already bad enough to use as evidence. The fact that it was a combined effort makes the feat even more bad. I am not saying it doesn’t have its uses, but you obviously are bloating Thanos’ telepathic abilities with the Galactus parley

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

wow I'm not even sure how to unpack that bullshit...and that's exactly what it is.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 4, 2018)

Thanos using moondragon was like taking out your simcard to use it on another phone.

It was explained a bit that moondragon can probe minds like pro.X soft gentle you never know they were there at all. Thanos has no such finesse.

Shaq dunk vs jordan dunk in a way

All the while his imprint on her mind still got him into with big g

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Bill Goldberg Fan (May 4, 2018)

With IG Thanos Stomp.
Without IG Goku Stomp.

But It also matter where Fight is Happening. If It is in Dbz Verse, no Matter If Thanos Has IG or Not, It will not Work Properly so Goku will win.

If It is In Marvel Verse, Of Thanos Has IG, then Goku cant Counter Mind Fucking Hax, but If no IG, then Goku is Superior in every Strength, Speed and Fighting Skill.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

King Bardock said:


> With IG Thanos Stomp.
> Without IG Goku Stomp.
> 
> But It also matter where Fight is Happening. If It is in Dbz Verse, no Matter If Thanos Has IG or Not, It will not Work Properly so Goku will win.
> ...


....you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Goldberg Fan (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:
			
		

> ....you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about


Did IG works properly in other universe or not?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ....you have no idea what the fuck you're talking about


Yo Watchdog I reread Infinity Abyss because I've been on a Genis-Vell kick lately

And Thanos finds a way to clone himself and Galactus into a Thanosi named Omega that's stronger than both of them

Genis was actually doing pretty well against Omega as was Thanos

The funniest part though is how Thanos casually blew off Genis and just left him hanging after abducting a little girl to be the new Multiversal Custodian to keep Oblivion from eating the multiverse 

So yeah, Thanos is definitely stronger than Goku even without the IG I'm betting

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

King Bardock said:


> Did IG works properly in other universe or not?


Do you seriously believe Thanos needs it to shitkick Goku into a coma? If you do, you are wrong.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> So yeah, Thanos is definitely stronger than Goku even without the IG I'm betting



Hell even prior to that he was no selling several cosmic abstracts and their hax which involved things like hollowing his body out and freezing his molecular structure to say nothing of his battle with Odin. 

Abd yeah that shit was nuts, especially when you consider Genis was briefly stalemating jesus mode sentry and both of them were creating battle auras the size of entire planetary systems or somethIng

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Hell even prior to that he was no selling several cosmic abstracts and their hax which involved things like hollowing his body out and freezing his molecular structure to say nothing of his battle with Odin.
> 
> Abd yeah that shit was nuts, especially when you consider Genis was briefly stalemating jesus mode sentry and both of them were creating battle auras the size of entire planetary systems or somethIng


Yeah when Genis and Sentry were fighting, it was Photon Sentry who was getting so powerful, his very existence was threatening the entire universe. And Sentry and Genis were slugging the fuck out of each other

I'm telling you, being a half-Titan hybrid is like being a half-Saiyan hybrid

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 4, 2018)

Oh for fucks sake. The Galactus parley was not even considered a telepathic attack. It was mind probing and trying to get info. And it was not even successful.

Goku’s done that before with krillin, and he was very successful.

The best result Thanos gets while probing Goku is a vision of Goku on UI eating bananas and wondering what’s for dessert. It won’t help Thanos do jack shit to Goku in a fight.

And let’s not forget that Thanos has no feats on successfully mind fucking somebody with good enough willpower.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 4, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Oh for fucks sake. The Galactus parley was not even considered a telepathic attack. It was mind probing and trying to get info. And it was not even successful.
> 
> Goku’s done that before with krillin, and he was very successful.
> 
> ...


He doesn't even really need it after being able to slug with a strong version of Galactus and casually treating Genis as a non-threat.

Genis would destroy everyone in DBS even in his weaker states never mind his Mad God state

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah when Genis and Sentry were fighting, it was Photon Sentry who was getting so powerful, his very existence was threatening the entire universe. And Sentry and Genis were slugging the fuck out of each other
> 
> I'm telling you, being a half-Titan hybrid is like being a half-Saiyan hybrid



A half saiyan hybrid with brollys raging insanity 

Genis was a little bonkers there



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Goku’s done that before with krillin, and he was very successful.



Yes because clearly, nearly overwhelming the mind of someone like Galactus is totally comparable to two non telepaths with unimpressive will power feats compared to people like magneto and Doom. Mind brawling

Totally, its not that you are massively full of shit or anything

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> A half saiyan hybrid with brollys raging insanity
> 
> Genis was a little bonkers there


Mad God Genis blew Eternity's brains out with his sidearm and then shot Entropy so that he'd create the multiverse all over again 

There's also that time where Genis was the only one who could tell the 616 reality was getting fucked with by Wanda's No More Mutants shit and was trying to change it back even as it was acting against him

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 4, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Yes because clearly, nearly overwhelming the mind of someone like Galactus is totally comparable to two non telepaths with unimpressive will power feats compared to people like magneto and Doom. Mind brawling
> 
> Totally, its not that you are massively full of shit or anything


  The tentacle rape was creative, but the strength of mind battles and resistance penetraxn are usually determined by how long a mindwar lasts.

It took Galactus one word to flush him out of his mind. That’s not overwhelming at all.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 4, 2018)

Still doesn't change that Thanos and Genis could backhand a good chunk of DBS if not all of it easily

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 4, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Mad God Genis blew Eternity's brains out with his sidearm and then shot Entropy so that he'd create the multiverse all over again
> 
> There's also that time where Genis was the only one who could tell the 616 reality was getting fucked with by Wanda's No More Mutants shit and was trying to change it back even as it was acting against him



This is why I find Sentry downplayers hilarious (and Anti Existence attempts to say post crisis Superman and doomsday could take him and him and Zankus twenty page long bawwfest back on CBR was all the more hilarious), I get it the character is garbage, he manages to be worse than SBP and Sasuke, two awful contemporaries of the character. But fuck man the guys feats are batshit and fairly consistent too which is a rarity for such a shitty character.

Genis as well and his crazier feats, even the outliers tend to have some solid explanations behind them as to why he could push beyond his weight class. I think the only other characters who could have resisted and countered Wanda's powers besides skyfathers and elder gods were Strange, Doom, the Aged Genghis and the fucking fury.




creyzi4zb12 said:


> The tentacle rape was creative, but the strength of mind battles and resistance penetraxn are usually determined by how long a mindwar lasts.
> 
> It took Galactus one word to flush him out of his mind. That’s not overwhelming at all.



Galactus had to actually put effort into flushing him out...and again the mere fact that thanos could even get in there makes what you're claiming absurd.



Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Still doesn't change that Thanos and Genis could backhand a good chunk of DBS if not all of it easily


how strong is the fat idiot top god?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> This is why I find Sentry downplayers hilarious (and Anti Existence attempts to say post crisis Superman and doomsday could take him and him and Zankus twenty page long bawwfest back on CBR was all the more hilarious), I get it the character is garbage, he manages to be worse than SBP and Sasuke, two awful contemporaries of the character. But fuck man the guys feats are batshit and fairly consistent too which is a rarity for such a shitty character.
> 
> Genis as well and his crazier feats, even the outliers tend to have some solid explanations behind them as to why he could push beyond his weight class. I think the only other characters who could have resisted and countered Wanda's powers besides skyfathers and elder gods were Strange, Doom, the Aged Genghis and the fucking fury.


The funny thing is her Chaos Wave shit resurrected Jaspers and Fury and they merged into one. And Genis was actively fighting her reality warp as well as the fact that he accidentally destroyed and recreated it in a split second and then later threatened that his powers would accelerate out of control if Atlas attacked him. Mad God Genis was fucking insane 


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how strong is the fat idiot top god?


Who? Zeno? The guy is physically the same as all the other GoDs. He's actually not even a fighter at all. The only thing in his arsenal that puts him above everyone else is his ability to erase a very limited multiverse and it's entirely possible it doesn't scale to his durability at all. Even if it did, it wouldn't save Zeno from getting tagteamed by the Titans

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nep Heart (May 5, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> how strong is the fat idiot top god?



 Erased a timeline collection containing 12 universes simply because he didn't like them. It was pretty casual, but Marvel cosmics wouldn't be tickled by that anyway.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Erased a timeline collection containing 12 universes simply because he didn't like them. It was pretty casual, but Marvel cosmics wouldn't be tickled by that anyway.


I'm willing to bet that Super Shenron is stronger than Zeno

And not just because I highly detest Zeno and think Super Shenron is way cooler

That beastly dragon resurrected all the universes Zeno erased with a wish

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 5, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Galactus had to actually put effort into flushing him out...and again the mere fact that thanos could even get in there makes what you're claiming absurd.


I've been repeating myself over and over again. And you keep ignoring a lot of my posts.
But let's say Thanos' feat is legit (I am not saying that I am wrong, but let's just assume that you are right), and was that powerful in (your favor so that we don't keep going in on circles)
So? What the fuck can probing Goku's mind do?

Did you forget about the part that it was supposed to be a probing ability, and not a telepathic attack used to damage your mind?

Thanos probes into Goku's mind: Sees Goku eating bananas...and realizes he has just wasted time.

Again, you are bloating Thanos' telepathic abilities and assuming that a telepathic probing ability is equivalent to a telepathic attack that is supposed to turn your brain into a carrot.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Sequester (May 5, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Assuming MCU...



No he is talking about Goku vs 616 Thanos I believe.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> I've been repeating myself over and over again. And you keep ignoring a lot of my posts.
> But let's say Thanos' feat is legit (I am not saying that I am wrong, but let's just assume that you are right), and was that powerful in (your favor so that we don't keep going in on circles)
> So? What the fuck can probing Goku's mind do?
> 
> ...


Goku won't have a mind after Thanos pimpslaps his head off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blade (May 5, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Goku won't have a mind



he didn't have any of it, in the first place

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blade (May 5, 2018)

@Ampchu 

take a look in the strongest canon DB character  

multiversal dumb cunt

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 5, 2018)

Reminder that the god well that thanos went into to regain his powers actually increased his already bullshit strength and abilities. Ontop of that the 616 thanos is now walking around with a piece of the time gem on him so yeah. Also with the new infinity stones the gauntlet can work outside its original universe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 5, 2018)

Comic Thanos solos. MCU Thanos also solos with speed equalized, Goku won't be able to Blitz. So this leaves plenty of room for Thanos with all 6 gems to re-write Goku's existence. Even if speed wasn't equalized, Goku is never serious enough to kill his enemy before they pose a threat. Then thanos sees that Goku is in his was and snaps his fingers without ever having to find out what kind of a royal beating he'd receive had he fought him fairly. Goku would need to be blood-lusted if he doesn't wish to be turned to ash. Goku's downfall is his personality. 

Never thought I'd live to see an MCU villain who's actually OP. Most other villains have been pretty laughable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 5, 2018)

Blade said:


> @Ampchu
> 
> take a look in the strongest canon DB character
> 
> multiversal dumb cunt



 Super Galaxy Dragon > Zeno

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Runner (May 5, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> So? What the fuck can probing Goku's mind do


Defeat Goku?

Like when Aliens put a satellite probe up Cartman's asshole.

Basically that but in Goku's mind

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gordo solos (May 5, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I'm willing to bet that Super Shenron is stronger than Zeno
> 
> And not just because I highly detest Zeno and think Super Shenron is way cooler
> 
> That beastly dragon resurrected all the universes Zeno erased with a wish


Tbf Zeno erased Zamasu and overrode his immortality (Super Shenron’s power). They’re probably peers but Super Shenron looks dope so I like him better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Tbf Zeno erased Zamasu and overrode his immortality (Super Shenron’s power). They’re probably peers but Super Shenron looks dope so I like him better


 

Damn right he looks dope. This should have been the Omni-King not Zeno

Reactions: Agree 4 | Ningen 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 5, 2018)

El Grande Padre should've killed Zeno and be the final villain, like in the memes

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Gordo solos (May 5, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Damn right he looks dope. This should have been the Omni-King not Zeno


Giant dragon who’s baby teeth even dwarfed entire galaxies and can grant any wish you desire

I’m still expecting Zarama the Dragon God who created him to show up in later material and it being revealed he’s more powerful than Zeno (there’s already theories)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Giant dragon who’s baby teeth even dwarfed entire galaxies and can grant any wish you desire
> 
> I’m still expecting Zarama the Dragon God who created him to show up in later material and it being revealed he’s more powerful than Zeno (there’s already theories)


I'm hoping Zarama is a Namekian or has some connection with them so we can get an arc with Piccolo and Gohan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Gordo solos (May 5, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I'm hoping Zarama is a Namekian or has some connection with them so we can get an arc with Piccolo and Gohan


If anything he’s a god the Namekians worship since they modeled/carved their DBs out of his. I think only Guru would know about him since he seems to know the gods, he even met Yamoshi’s spirit according Tori’s interview iirc 


Piccolo and Gohan would (hopefully) get involved but at the end of the day current DB is the “Goku show co-starring Vegeta sometimes” so I’m not expecting much

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sequester (May 5, 2018)

Gordo solos said:


> Giant dragon who’s baby teeth even dwarfed entire galaxies and can grant any wish you desire
> 
> I’m still expecting Zarama the Dragon God who created him to show up in later material and it being revealed he’s more powerful than Zeno (there’s already theories)



Like the theory that Zeno can't be omnipotent because he is subject to time? Having multiple versions of himself across different timelines?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 5, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Also with the new infinity stones the gauntlet can work outside its original universe.



Thats always been the case, a bullshit retcon turned it into a one multiverse deal but the IGs Thanos used during Starlins original run were the leftovers of the dead body of Nemesis the creator of the Malibu comics setting.

LT offed her and jacked her creation and made it canon to marvel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 5, 2018)

Robo said:


> Comic Thanos solos. MCU Thanos also solos with speed equalized, Goku won't be able to Blitz. So this leaves plenty of room for Thanos with all 6 gems to re-write Goku's existence. Even if speed wasn't equalized, Goku is never serious enough to kill his enemy before they pose a threat. Then thanos sees that Goku is in his was and snaps his fingers without ever having to find out what kind of a royal beating he'd receive had he fought him fairly. Goku would need to be blood-lusted if he doesn't wish to be turned to ash. Goku's downfall is his personality.
> 
> Never thought I'd live to see an MCU villain who's actually OP. Most other villains have been pretty laughable.



How does comic Thanos do without the IG? How does MCU Thanos do without the IG?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 5, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> How does comic Thanos do without the IG? How does MCU Thanos do without the IG?


Like I and Watchdog have said in the thread, Thanos was holding his own with a stronger version of Galactus with Genis-Vell and he actually tanked its attacks and landed some good hits on Omega

Hopefully that'll give you a good idea of where comic Thanos stands in DBS

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (May 5, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Like I and Watchdog have said in the thread, Thanos was holding his own with a stronger version of Galactus with Genis-Vell and he actually tanked its attacks and landed some good hits on Omega
> 
> Hopefully that'll give you a good idea of where comic Thanos stands in DBS



Just asking their specific view on it.

I do appreciate how you guys have gone into all this though.


----------



## Sierra117 (May 5, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> How does comic Thanos do without the IG? How does MCU Thanos do without the IG?



Probably little to nothing. I'm convinced he could beat MCU hulk in a fist fight without the powerstone, but that's really the extent. Maybe good base durability too. But he'd be fodder without the gauntlet for Goku

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steven (May 6, 2018)

Blade said:


>


Cool,now i can save my Masterball

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 6, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Like I and Watchdog have said in the thread, Thanos was holding his own with a stronger version of Galactus with Genis-Vell and he actually tanked its attacks and landed some good hits on Omega
> 
> Hopefully that'll give you a good idea of where comic Thanos stands in DBS



Thanos was also considered a major threat by Hell Lords and could even conceal his deceptions from them as evidence when he trolled Mephisto with a dead cosmic cube

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jiren the Gohan (May 18, 2018)

Goku beats Thanos as a SS

Reactions: Ningen 3


----------



## Hachibi (May 18, 2018)

Thanos cannot mindfuck Goku

After all, you can't mindfuck what doesn't have a brain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jiren the Gohan (May 18, 2018)

Goku is a telepath himself.


----------



## John Wayne (May 18, 2018)

Now that's a bit unfair, he's at least on the level of a monkey

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2018)

Thanos gets in Goku's head, Goku will ask him if he wants to eat food with him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (May 18, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> How does comic Thanos do without the IG? How does MCU Thanos do without the IG?



Comic Thanos would solo 

MCU thanos would be fodder in DBS


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 18, 2018)

War Gohan said:


> Goku beats Thanos as a SS



You necroed a thread to say something stupid and unfounded?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Ningen 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 19, 2018)

Ah shit creyzi4zb12 posts were so mind numbingly stupid I may have accidentally given him rep instead of taking it away.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nep Heart (May 19, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Ah shit creyzi4zb12 posts were so mind numbingly stupid I may have accidentally given him rep instead of taking it away.



 Lemme fix that for you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 19, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Lemme fix that for you.


Thanks dude I appropriate you covering my back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

I don’t think reality stone is illusion-based. As it’s stated in the name, it rewrites reality. So he could turn someone into spaghetti and they would actually be spaghetti so long as Thanos was in the area. It basically breaks the laws of reality, then it reverts back to normal when he’s gone (at least in the movie it does).

I’m convinced it’s a line-of-sight technique though. I feel as though it could be negated or blocked by a shield or a strong enough force such as Thor’s stormbreaker when it was hurled at him.

But this is speculation.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> Comic Thanos solos. *MCU Thanos also solos with speed equalized, *Goku won't be able to Blitz. So this leaves plenty of room for Thanos with all 6 gems to re-write Goku's existence. Even if speed wasn't equalized, Goku is never serious enough to kill his enemy before they pose a threat. Then thanos sees that Goku is in his was and snaps his fingers without ever having to find out what kind of a royal beating he'd receive had he fought him fairly. Goku would need to be blood-lusted if he doesn't wish to be turned to ash. Goku's downfall is his personality.
> 
> Never thought I'd live to see an MCU villain who's actually OP. Most other villains have been pretty laughable.


No he wouldn't

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> No he wouldn't



Wow great argument, 10/10


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> Wow great argument, 10/10


Mcu thanos isnt boxing with super era goku especially in a speed equal scenario


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Mcu thanos isnt boxing with super era goku especially in a speed equal scenario



Finger snap


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> Finger snap


Random ki blast 
What the strongest being its shown to kill exactly cause erasing fodder aint working on goku especially super era


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Random ki blast
> What the strongest being its shown to kill exactly cause erasing fodder aint working on goku especially super era



There are no indications that he’s immune to that. Along with the fact we’re talking about the infinity stones which are universal scale. Goku is only multi planet scale.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 20, 2018)

Shuma said:


> No





Robo said:


> I don’t think reality stone is illusion-based. As it’s stated in the name, it rewrites reality. So he could turn someone into spaghetti and they would actually be spaghetti so long as Thanos was in the area. It basically breaks the laws of reality, then it reverts back to normal when he’s gone (at least in the movie it does).
> 
> I’m convinced it’s a line-of-sight technique though. I feel as though it could be negated or blocked by a shield or a strong enough force such as Thor’s stormbreaker when it was hurled at him.
> 
> But this is speculation.


Movie stones in no way compare to 616 stones just to clear that up.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> There are no indications that he’s immune to that. Along with the fact we’re talking about the infinity stones which are universal scale. *Goku is only multi planet scale*.


no
Super era goku is universal in range as well so yeah outside of hax goku reduce mcu thanos with the gauntlets into mist cause once again hax is Mcu thanos chance and even then it ain't saving him from goku

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> no
> Super era goku is universal in range as well so yeah outside of hax goku reduce mcu thanos with the gauntlets into mist cause once again hax is Mcu thanos chance and even then it ain't saving him from goku



I have not seen anything universal scale from Super Era Goku.

Finger snap, wiping out half of the universe's population IS universal. Why is that hard to comprehend? It explains itself. The stones themselves control all laws of the universe. Maybe if Thanos is in DB universe it wouldn't work. But in MCU, I'm placing bets.

Even if goku was somehow immune to that particular move, I'm pretty sure allocating that move to one single being instead of half the universe would do the trick. With all 6 stones, I see it on level with the dragon balls. The only limitation is the gauntlet that wields them. It was shown to be half destroyed after Thanos snapped his fingers. So if thanos were to, say, have a fresh new gauntlet, he could likely do the same to Goku.


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> I have not seen anything universal scale from Super Era Goku.
> 
> Finger snap, wiping out half of the universe's population IS universal. Why is that hard to comprehend? It explains itself. The stones themselves control all laws of the universe. Maybe if Thanos is in DB universe it wouldn't work. But in MCU, I'm placing bets.
> 
> Even if goku was somehow immune to that particular move, I'm pretty sure allocating that move to one single being instead of half the universe would do the trick. With all 6 stones, I see it on level with the dragon balls. The only limitation is the gauntlet that wields them. It was shown to be half destroyed after Thanos snapped his fingers. So if thanos were to, say, have a fresh new gauntlet, he could likely do the same to Goku.


Goku and beerus were threatinng to destroy the universal and the shock waves from there brawl travel all over the universe and to the Kaioshin realm and the after life and that was a far weaker goku
Ui omen shook the WOV an infinite sized dimension casual and that was a far weaker version of UI Goku
God toppo with a casual Hakai warped the WOV to the entire dimension changed and stars were seemingly created and his ass isnt shit to a mich Stronger version of UI omen Goku let alone MUI
So yeah goku has the range
Also considering it can overpowered shown by Stormbreaker goku will just shoot a casual ki blast and thanos dies the end
And nothing prevents goku from killing especially in a bloodlusted scenario
So once again mcu thanos even with gauntlets gets pulverized
Wiping out half the universe population isnt universal in DC just Hax

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Voyeur (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> I have not seen anything universal scale from Super Era Goku.
> 
> Finger snap, wiping out half of the universe's population IS universal. Why is that hard to comprehend? It explains itself. The stones themselves control all laws of the universe. Maybe if Thanos is in DB universe it wouldn't work. But in MCU, I'm placing bets.
> 
> Even if goku was somehow immune to that particular move, I'm pretty sure allocating that move to one single being instead of half the universe would do the trick. With all 6 stones, I see it on level with the dragon balls. The only limitation is the gauntlet that wields them. It was shown to be half destroyed after Thanos snapped his fingers. So if thanos were to, say, have a fresh new gauntlet, he could likely do the same to Goku.


MCU Thanos literally gets speed blitzed before he even gets a chance to use his IG anyway.


----------



## Sierra117 (May 20, 2018)

Voyeur said:


> MCU Thanos literally gets speed blitzed before he even gets a chance to use his IG anyway.



OP says his speed is equalized. So no matter what version goku goes in, Thanos matches it. So no blitzes.

@Claudio Swiss sound argument, I'll end mine here.


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 20, 2018)

616 Thanos now has a pet monkey named Goku who he carries around with him. It rides on the back of his chair sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

>DBS Goku only multi planet level
>despite the fact he already was threatening the universe all the way back to his fight with Beerus
>MCU Thanos somehow being able to beat him despite it breaking the gauntlet just to kill half the population of the universe

Yeah no.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## The Runner (May 20, 2018)

Goku was threatening to hollow out the Universe 

Can’t be bellow Multi-Galaxy Level, much less Multi Planet Level max

That whole “shockwave gets stronger as it goes away from the epicenter” is pure bullshit tho. So fuckin’ easy to downplay that shit with that much leeway to undermine the feat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Goku was threatening to hollow out the Universe
> 
> Can’t be bellow Multi-Galaxy Level, much less Multi Planet Level max
> 
> That whole “shockwave gets stronger as it goes away from the epicenter” is pure bullshit tho. So fuckin’ easy to downplay that shit with that much leeway to undermine the feat


Don't really care for the shock wave crap considering you got whis,elder kai, the narrator confirming them to be Universal regardless of it


----------



## The Runner (May 20, 2018)

Claudio Swiss said:


> Don't really care for the shock wave crap considering you got whis,elder kai, the narrator confirming them to be Universal regardless of it


Yeah but the mechanics of the shockwave make it real easy to undermine their statements, is what I’m saying

I get what they were going for, but the necessity of wanting the earth to stay intact made the whole thing all weird.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gordo solos (May 20, 2018)

Robo said:


> Finger snap


Speed equalized doesn’t exactly save MCU Thanos from getting his arm torn off from Goku.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Yeah but the mechanics of the shockwave make it real easy to undermine their statements, is what I’m saying
> 
> I get what they were going for, but the necessity of wanting the earth to stay intact made the whole thing all weird.


I get ya im just sayin


----------



## egressmadara (May 20, 2018)

Does someone really think erasing half of universe's population = universe level? 



Sir Jogga said:


> Goku was threatening to hollow out the Universe
> 
> Can’t be bellow Multi-Galaxy Level, much less Multi Planet Level max
> 
> That whole “shockwave gets stronger as it goes away from the epicenter” is pure bullshit tho. So fuckin’ easy to downplay that shit with that much leeway to undermine the feat


last time I checked the only way to apologize for that is to think of Beerus and Goku nullifying almost all of their energy at the epicenter and whatever's left is what's radiating throughout the universe while continuously getting stronger .


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >DBS Goku only multi planet level
> >despite the fact he already was threatening the universe all the way back to his fight with Beerus
> >MCU Thanos somehow being able to beat him despite it breaking the gauntlet just to kill half the population of the universe
> 
> Yeah no.


Goku punches and they both die.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> >DBS Goku only multi planet level
> >despite the fact he already was threatening the universe all the way back to his fight with Beerus
> >MCU Thanos somehow being able to beat him despite it breaking the gauntlet just to kill half the population of the universe
> 
> Yeah no.


 
THE GAUNTLET FUCKING BROKE?
What the fuck kinda shit tier hand-me-down knockoff gauntlet did they give to this man.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Goku punches and they both die.


Did Goku overcome the weakness to not breathing in space?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> THE GAUNTLET FUCKING BROKE?
> What the fuck kinda shit tier hand-me-down knockoff gauntlet did they give to this man.


Just relaying  what I saw in the movie. After the finger snap that killed half the entire universe the Gauntlet looked like it cracked and broke, thought it was still usable it seemed like doing the feat took a lot out of it.


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Did Goku overcome the weakness to not breathing in space?


Don't know but he would destroy the universe anyway.


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Did Goku overcome the weakness to not breathing in space?



How do you overcome not needing to breath?


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Just relaying  what I saw in the movie. After the finger snap that killed half the entire universe the Gauntlet looked like it cracked and broke, thought it was still usable it seemed like doing the feat took a lot out of it.


Is Goku going for the head?


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

MCU Thanos dies speed equal or not against DBS Goku btw

Thanos never brought the big guns early in his fights, which means he get punched in the face by a hair color changing monkey

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Just relaying  what I saw in the movie. After the finger snap that killed half the entire universe the Gauntlet looked like it cracked and broke, thought it was still usable it seemed like doing the feat took a lot out of it.


Thanos needs to go back and talk to whoever gave him that shit



Hachibi said:


> How do you overcome not needing to breath?


Like Naruto and use your energy as oxygen Kappa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> Thanos needs to go back and talk to whoever gave him that shit



There's a 50/50 chance he's dead tho 



> Like Naruto and use your energy as oxygen Kappa



This sounds dumb enough that I can see Toei use it Kappa


----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> How do you overcome not needing to breath?



By not needing to breathe. This wasn't even a weakness back when he was a kid. 

Only when Frieza pointed it out did Goku suddenly forget he could breathe in Space. Even then this "weakness" isn't really confirmed only a theory made by a desperate Frieza. Trying to one up a Saiyan.


It didnt effect him when he was a God, in either SSJG or SSJB.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 20, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> There's a 50/50 chance he's dead tho
> 
> 
> Yeah true
> This sounds dumb enough that I can see Toei use it Kappa


I mean with all the crazy shit they already do with Ki im suprised someone hasnt figured that shit out yet


----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

Hachibi said:


>




Its like those cartoons where gravity only applies once you are aware that there is nothing under you.


----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

In any case comic 616 Thanos absolutely shit on anyone in DBS, bar maybe Zeno and Angels based on hype and not feats.

By feats Thanos with full mastery of a completed Infinity Gauntlets is infinitely/countlessly multiversal meaning he shits on baseline multiversals of Super. Thats my 2 cent, even more so if speed is equalized.


----------



## Worldbreaker (May 20, 2018)

Sir Jogga said:


> Yeah but the mechanics of the shockwave make it real easy to undermine their statements, is what I’m saying
> 
> I get what they were going for, but *the necessity of wanting the earth to stay intact *made the whole thing all weird.



Earth has the greatest plot armor in fiction only second to Batman


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> By not needing to breathe. This wasn't even a weakness back when he was a kid.
> 
> Only when Frieza pointed it out did Goku suddenly forget he could breathe in Space. Even then this "weakness" isn't really confirmed only a theory made by a desperate Frieza. Trying to one up a Saiyan.


Bullshit, not only does Goku not correct Frieza on not being able to breath in space, we see other characters state that Goku would not survive like Frieza could.

If he can do it now then it only shows how far he has come, not how he could always breath in space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

So why isn't this thread closed 
Comic thanos hax goku to death 
Mcu thanos gets pasted by lesser incarnations of goku even with the gauntlet
Lock it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nep Heart (May 20, 2018)

@iwandesu 

 Time to let this thread go to rest, it's been concluded pages ago.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Bullshit, not only does Goku not correct Frieza on not being able to breath in space,


Why would Goku do that to Frieza, he is the guy who indulges Bulma with the need to wear protective suits when going to the center of the earth. Even though he has resisted far worse heat and energy. 

So him not blowing Frieza's self imposed bubble is pretty within his character. Expecially back then when he and Frieza were enemies. Goku doesn't brag about his abilities.




> we see other characters
> state that Goku would not survive like Frieza could.



Not really, we seen Beerus telling Goku that the need to be should be required for a God, after he dropped from SsjG to Ssj. 

Before we saw God Goku get his lung pierced and fall into water only to get up completely healed.



> If he can do it now then it only shows how far he has come, not how he could always breath in space.





Goku could breath in space long enough to climb to the litteral moon on his power pole. Back when he was a kid, he fought the monster carrot gang and put them in the moon who also could live in space.


Bulma never bothered pointing it out. When Kid Goku did that. Both Bardock and Goku could fight and breath in space for unknown reasons whenever the plot demanded it.




This is like early dragon ball. Within the first 20 manga chapters.

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Goku could breath in space long enough to climb to the litteral moon on his power pole.
> Back when he was a kid, he fought the monster carrot gang and put them in the moon who also could live in space.


You mean the same shit when Dragon Ball was more of a comedy then a Shonen fighting Manga? Because this random group of people suddenly being an excuse to just say DB characters can always breath in space is pretty retarded. Strikes me more as gag feat then an actual legit case of breathing in space.


Cain1234 said:


> Bulma never bothered pointing it out. When Kid Goku did that.
> 
> 
> This is like early dragon ball.


Almost like the first half of Dragon Ball was not taken as seriously as as it was later on.

Especially since they still outright say Goku can not breath in space during the Frieza fight so one again, your point is bullshit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 20, 2018)

Even then? It was like a minute or so at most IIRC


----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> You mean the same shit when Dragon Ball was more of a comedy then a Shonen fighting Manga? Because this random group of people suddenly being an excuse to just say DB characters can always breath in space is pretty retarded. Strikes me more as gag feat then an actual legit case of breathing in space.




How does that effect his feat showing, how does early Dragon Ball being comical in nature effect that fact that he did have the ability to survive in space.




> Almost like the first half of Dragon Ball was not taken as seriously as as it was later on



There is only Dragon Ball manga and it is only one continuity and it shares it's continuity with a few other manga. And first half of Dragon Ball was based on magic so the concept of magically granted power does stand to this day. They could do the feats they do because of magic this hasn't changed much.





> Especially since they still outright say Goku can not breath in space during the Frieza fight so one again, your point is bullshit.





You know, what we don't have?

A feat of him actually *suffering* in space. So go on show me a manga panel of him *suffering in space,* Give me a picture of Goku suffocating to death in space. Then I will concede to Frieza's bullshit.



He could breathe in the Void of Nothing after Zeno erased the future Trunk's timeline. You don't get a cleaner Vaccume than true vaccume of nothingness after an erased timeline.


He climbed to the moon as a kid.


He fought Beerus as a God.


He talked to Zeno in a true vaccume.



He created a Cosmo in the infinite void and breathed the energy of that Cosmo.

How does he have a weakness to space?

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> How does that effect his feat showing, how does early Dragon Ball being comical in nature effect that fact that he did have


Because it's a gag feat like I already said.


Cain1234 said:


> There is only Dragon Ball manga and it is only one continuity and it shares it's continuity with a few other manga. And first half of Dragon Ball was based on magic so the concept of magically granted power does stand to this day. They could do the feats they do because of magic this hasn't changed much.


None of that means shit because the DB Mnaga is chock full of inconsistencies and retcons as much has any work of fiction. Just because some things stay the same does not mean all of it does. We are outright told Goku cannot breath in space later so that past incident is retconed as well.


Cain1234 said:


> You know what we don't have a feat of him acractua *suffering* in so go on show me a manga panel of him *suffering in space,* Give me a picture of Goku suffocating to death in space. Then I will concede to Frieza's bullshit.


We already saw him drowning in water in the fight with Frieza you retard. Did you not check your so called "facts" before posting about them?


Cain1234 said:


> He could breathe in the Void of Nothing after Zeno erased the future Trunk's timeline. You don't get a cleaner Vaccume than Nothingness after an erased timeline.


Oh wow a feat in Super after Goku became immensely stronger, truly that should scale to a much weaker Goku far back in the Frieza Saga.

Dumbass


----------



## Cain1234 (May 20, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Because it's a gag feat like I already said.



It isn't a gag feat tho. That would be him punching Yamcha so hard he broke the manga panel.



> None of that means shit because the DB Mnaga is chock full of inconsistencies and retcons as much has any work of fiction. Just because some things stay the same does not mean all of it does. We are outright told Goku cannot breath in space later so that past incident is retconed as well.




We see him breath in space multiple time or places without any air.



> We already saw him drowning in water in the fight with Frieza you retard.


We are taking about Vaccume, dying in a Vaccume =\= drowning

The mechanics is completely different you drown in water cause water is inside your lungs and you can't filter the things you need. Goku didn't need to breathe in Super Saiyan God form when Beerus stabbed him but he couldn't breath with his lungs in his standard Ssj form. Beerus even mentioned this, as he was beating down Goku saying a God shouldn't be having a problem in these conditions. The same Ssj that could survive in space to fight Beerus.


So no breathing in space =/=breathing underwater=\=not needing to breathe




> Did you not check your so called "facts" before posting about them?



You should know about the "facts"

Vaccume of space =\= Underwater.


This is a scientific fact. One is a space wihout any gas particles and the other is a space filled with a dense liquid with very little usable air in it.


They are fundamentally different obstacles to living things.



> Oh wow a feat in Super after Goku became immensely stronger, truly that should scale to a much weaker Goku far back in the Frieza Saga.
> 
> Dumbass





What does strength have to do with surviving in harsh conditions retard.

Does being stronger magically grown you gills or makes your muscle breathe in space.

Fishes can't survive in space but they can survive in water. Fishes are not stronger than Kid Goku.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> It isn't a gag feat tho. That would be him punching Yamcha so hard he broke the manga panel.


It's a gag feat because it's played up for laughs and no one even bothers to mention the fact.


Cain1234 said:


> We see him breath in space multiple time or places without any air.


Name them.


Cain1234 said:


> We are taking about Vaccume, dying in a Vaccume =\= drowning


He was dying because there was no air you dense fuck. How the hell would it be any different in space?


Cain1234 said:


> The mechanics is completely different you drown in water cause water is inside your lungs and you can't filter the things you need.


You need oxygen for your lungs to even work in the first place Einstein, Space has none of that which is why King Kai stated Goku would die if he did not find a space ship.


Cain1234 said:


> Goku didn't need to breathe in Super Saiyan God form when Beerus stabbed him but he couldn't breath with his lungs in his standard Ssj form. Beerus even mentioned this, as he was beating down Goku saying a God shouldn't be having a problem in these conditions. The same Ssj that could survive in space to fight Beerus.


No shit of course the SSG version of Goku would do that, why the hell are you acting like we should scale that to a version outright stated not to?


Cain1234 said:


> So no breathing in space =/=breathing underwater=\=not needing to breathe


>pointless semantics to avoid the fact he needs oxygen at all to breath
>ignoring characters outright stating he could not breath in space 
>using one off gag feats as if they are to be taken seriously

You really are thickheaded aren't you?


Cain1234 said:


> You should know about the "facts"


More than a clown like you.


Cain1234 said:


> They are fundamentally different obstacles to living things.


Fucking Irrelevant since in the end, Goku needs oxygen to breath, has shown to drown in water, has been stated to not be able to breath in space, and only did so after becoming a god. No amount of deflecting is going to stop that. 


Cain1234 said:


> What does strength have to do with surviving in harsh conditions retard.


When did I ever say strength had anything to do with it shithead? Goku upgraded in far more ways then just strength when he became a god, Breathing in space being one of them. You for some stupid fucking reason think he was always like that because of just one gag feat which is beyond retarded.


Cain1234 said:


> Does being stronger magically grown you gills or makes your muscle breathe in space.


Considering Goku only now became able to breath in space when becoming a God, oh I don't know you tell me moron?


Cain1234 said:


> Fishes can't survive in space but they can survive in water. Fishes are not stronger than Kid Goku.


Holy shit you are digging bad for shit to defend your garbage point. Goku could not breath in space during DBZ, it has nothing to do with strength, it's just basic biology you stupid fuck.


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

If Goku didn't need oxygen to breath, he wouldn't have been so desperate searching for a space ship when Namek was about to explode.

That was despite the fact that he was strong enough to survive the explosion (like Freeza ended up doing)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 20, 2018)

Hachibi said:


> If Goku didn't need oxygen to breath, he wouldn't have been so desperate searching for a space ship when Namek was about to explode.
> 
> That was despite the fact that he was strong enough to survive the explosion (like Freeza ended up doing)


Exactly but Cain here is too stuck in his dumbass view that Goku could always breath in space because "muh pole to da moon" and such stupid shit.


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2018)

Thanos has too much hax so it dosen't matter.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (May 20, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Thanos has too much hax so it dosen't matter.


Delaying the inevitable like bringing up feats from other characters who aren't even in the fight


If one was inclined to use the Google search for feats the lock would already be in effect. But we gotta argue about goku's intelligence for 2 more pages first


----------



## Nep Heart (May 20, 2018)

Hell, I'd argue that gag feat just means Goku has incredibly breath-holding stamina back in the pre-Super era, not that he can breathe in space.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> But we gotta argue about goku's intelligence for 2 more pages first



GaveCellASenzuBean/10

Alternatively

LetHisGuardDownOnFreeza/10

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hachibi (May 20, 2018)

But hey, this thread was very informative
We first learned from creyzi that you don't actually need a brain to move your body, then Cain told us that you can simply choose to not breath anymore

I hope @saint rider 890 comes in and tell us that you don't actually need a heart to live, completing the Trinity

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Delaying the inevitable like bringing up feats from other characters who aren't even in the fight
> 
> 
> If one was inclined to use the Google search for feats the lock would already be in effect. But we gotta argue about goku's intelligence for 2 more pages first


We don't want that or do we?


----------



## Claudio Swiss (May 20, 2018)

Can we fucking lock this shit already?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 21, 2018)

Why is Cain allowed to even express himself openly on dragonball topic? Its clear he cant honestly or objectively debate the topic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Why is Cain allowed to even express himself openly on dragonball topic? Its clear he cant honestly or objectively debate the topic.


Or know what the fuck he's talking about.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (May 21, 2018)

Juub said:


> Or know what the fuck he's talking about.



That too 

I missed the days when DBZ fans who actually cared enough about the series not to spooge all over it were a thing. We existed, briefly and then like a fairy tale were gone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Wayne (May 21, 2018)

The biggest issue with this thread is that it contains multiple scenarios, now don't get me wrong, there's nothing bad with a bit of variety. But when the number of them are in the dozen, people's interest as well as their ability to overview everything goes down the drain.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Juub (May 21, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> That too
> 
> I missed the days when DBZ fans who actually cared enough about the series not to spooge all over it were a thing. We existed, briefly and then like a fairy tale were gone


The bad apple spoils the bunch. Takes one overzealous fan to make us all look bad.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 27, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> How does comic Thanos do without the IG? How does MCU Thanos do without the IG?


Like the majority of what people said here.
Without IG Thanos loses
With IG Thanos wind due to hax

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Blakk Jakk (May 27, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> Like the majority of what people said here.
> Without IG Thanos loses
> With IG Thanos wind due to hax


No he doesn't. Thanos beat a stronger Galactus with Genis' help. Galactus would hilariously steamroll everyone in DBS.

With IG, he doesn't even need hax. He can just punch DBS out of existence and end it all.

Also please lock @iwandesu

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 27, 2018)

Stop necroing threads asswipe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (May 27, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> wow I'm not even sure how to unpack that bullshit...and that's exactly what it is.


What are you talking about? I made that as clear as possible?
You’re obviously playing the fool and ignoring evidence here.




Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> No he doesn't. Thanos beat a stronger Galactus with Genis' help. Galactus would hilariously steamroll everyone in DBS.
> 
> With IG, he doesn't even need hax. He can just punch DBS out of existence and end it all.
> 
> Also please lock @iwandesu


Thank u for ur opinion

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## NostalgiaFan (May 27, 2018)

creyzi4zb12 said:


> SNIP

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

